# Rescued zebra dove - how to get him to eat seed and return him to wild



## Perkutut (Sep 21, 2007)

*Baby zebra dove - how to train it to eat seed and return to the wild*

I rescued a baby zebra dove. I estimate it to be about 2 weeks old. I've had it for about a week and have been feeding it Exact baby bird food via a dixie cup with a hole in the side. It's been doing well and eats a lot. Now, the baby bird is trying to fly and I would like it to eat seed. The local pet store recommended Abba 1900 finch mix, which I have. However, the baby dove doesn't seem interested yet. Are there any tips you can pass along to get it eating seed? I'd like to return this bird to the wild. There are lots of other zebra doves around. Help!


----------



## Perkutut (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi! I've also posted in the 'other bird' category but since doves are similar to pigeons, I'm hoping for your help. I rescued a baby zebra dove about a week ago. I've been feeding him Exact baby bird formula and he's doing well. I estimate his age to be approximately 2 weeks. When I found him many feathers were out but bound with a membrane; now most are out and he is attempting to fly. I'd like him to transition over to bird seed. The local pet store recommended finch mix, which I have. However, he doesn't seem interested. I've tried pecking with my fingers to imitate another bird, and hold seeds between my fingers. He is getting quite active. Please give me some advice to train him to eat seeds, since I have not other birds for him to imitate. Thanks


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi perkutut, 



Sounds like you are doing nicely as it is..!

He shall find more interest in pecking Seeds soon, so for now, let him be a Baby for the time being and just feed him, and, too, have Seeds available to him to invite his interest when it does occur.


Too, I believe the Zebra Dove is an omnivore of sorts and would benifit from having some finely minced fresh dark Greens (Cilantry, Parsely, Kale, Endive, Collard Greens, things like that but not Lettuces or Spinach), added to his food if possible, as well as supplimental sources of more complete amino acids which small Insects would have been providing if he were being fed by his parents ( possibly 'Braggs Liquid Aminos' would do) ...so...


...of these, likely the Greens would be most important, and, also spending time with him out of doors before he can fly, to interest him in casual forragings of unripe grass Seeds, tiny insects, tender shoots, or whatever may appeal to him once he becomes interested...or whatever you have seen adults of his kind browsing and eating.


I expect he will begin to fly rather early compared to Pigeons...so your window for this sort of outing occasions is likely short.

But, he should be introduced to these things, since he will need to know about them and to find them for himself...which in Nature, his parents would have done soon as he was flying to join them.


Where are you?



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Thank you for rescuing this baby.

Is the bird old enough to learn to eat on its own? Has he started drinking water on his own yet? Once he drinks water on his own he will be ready.

I know with pigeons it is important to generate an interest, but we usually start them at 3 weeks of age.

Move the seed around with your fingers and spread it around a clean towel where he sits. Also, put some seeds inside the beak-let him get the taste for seed and get used to the feeling of it on his tongue. I've have done that with many young pigeons. Once they get the taste for seed it helps with weaning them off the formula. You might try a dove/pigeon mix of seeds.

Start introducing it to a deep dish of seeds in the morning, before you feed it. Hunger might just help spark an interest. Then if he doesn't eat feed him as you normally do, but make sure to keep the bowl of seed around all day (and water), and keep encouraging him to start eating it.


----------



## Perkutut (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank you very much, pdpbison, for your reply. I'll mix some greens into his food as you suggest. I have been taking him outside, but today he actually flew up on my house roof. Luckily, we were able to rescue him, since he is not ready at all to be on his own. I've tried mixing some seed into the Exact baby food and offering this mixture to him on a spoon. He goes for the Exact and is still not interesed in the seeds. Hopefully, he'll get the hang of eating seeds on his own.

Thanks, Perkutut
PS We are in Maui, Hawaii


----------



## Perkutut (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks, Treesa, for your reply. No, he doesn't drink water yet. I've put some seed into the Exact formula on a spoon and he's eaten a few of the seeds. This morning I had him outside and I guess he can fly now since he flew up onto the edge of our house roof. Panic! We rescued him luckily, since he is not ready to be on his own and will be much more careful with him. I'll also try the dish of water and deep bowl of seeds....right now I just scatter them on paper towels at the bottom of his 'cage'.
Thanks, again.
Perkutut


----------

